
Let's Make a Voxel Engine (2013) - z3phyr
https://sites.google.com/site/letsmakeavoxelengine/home
======
AlwaysGeeky
Hi, I am the author of these articles and site and I just popped on here to
say if you guys have any questions or specifics that you would like to know, I
would be happy to answer your questions.

Even though very outdated now, I still think that these Voxel articles have
some merit and can be useful for anyone just starting out with Voxels or
wanting to take a dive into voxel based coding. I have been meaning to update
these articles (or even write something from scratch) for the longest time,
but alas, time and schedule always elude me, so this ends up falling down my
list of priorities... maybe one day.

As someone already mentioned, my voxel engine and game Vox, has evolved now
into this open source repo here:
[https://github.com/AlwaysGeeky/Vox](https://github.com/AlwaysGeeky/Vox) and I
am maintaining and developing this very actively. Feel free to take a look
around and see what you think of the code and project.

------
inDigiNeous
Always interested seeing finished 3D engines, but this is written using OpenGL
immediate mode mostly, something you shouldn't really learn anymore and that
has been deprecated already years ago.

Just bad practice nowadays, and results in slower performance too.

~~~
bananaoomarang
This does use immediate mode for a brief demonstration early on, but then
VertexBuffers, which are fine in modern GL. The author knows immediate mode
was never performant.

~~~
inDigiNeous
Hmm. Well, okay, maybe I'm wrong, but I looked at the sources and in the
renderer class it was using still legacy methods of setting matrixes, lights
and so on.

------
jokoon
I've seen a demo, I can't remember which, where someone developed a voxel
engine with very fine grained voxels, which ran mostly with shaders. The
results were pretty impressive. The easier it is to program a GPU the faster
programmers will do more and more on the GPU.

I personally don't like software voxels, they're too big and ugly. There is
much more potential in doing procedural geometry with proper instantiation.

------
tomsmeding
This is great content! Reading through it at the moment; it might inspire me
to make my own at some point.

------
thecatspaw
here's the open sourced result:
[https://github.com/AlwaysGeeky/Vox](https://github.com/AlwaysGeeky/Vox)

